# Opuszczam rodzinę Gentoo

## Drwisz

No i stało się. Emigruję do Debiana. Jest to spowodowane, brakiem czasu na zabawę z kompilacją, a i przyznam,że zabrakło mi tego co kiedyś przyciągnęło mnie do Gentoo: Przygody i możliwości rozwoju. Jako weteran muszę przyznać, że instalacja ze stage1 niosła ze sobą pewne wybory które doprowadzały do czasami ciekawych wyników  :Smile: . No a teraz ogarnęła mnie "nuda przestrzeni" (człowiek leci, leci i nic z tego nie wynika). Nie lubiłem Debiana, o czym nie raz dawałem znać na tym forum. Muszę przyznać, że teraz wg mnie można śmiało powiedzieć, że współpraca z Ubuntu zdecydowanie mu wyszła na dobre. I jest to prawie idealna, jak dla mnie dystrybucja (przynajmniej na dzisiejszy dzień). Nie oznacza to, że całkiem zniknę z tego forum, będę zaglądał i jeśli mi się uda to pomogę (a może zaszkodzę  :Smile:  ). A może któregoś dnia stwierdzę, że wróciłem? Zobaczymy.

----------

## Belliash

ja do dzis instaluje gentoo ze stage1... tzn ostatnio sciagalem stage2 bo w stage1 brakowalo mi czegos i nie chcialo mi sie bawic... ale instalowalem jak ze stage1...

ew problemem byl czas kompilacji, ale teraz uwazam ze nie mam czasu sobie herbaty zrobic, tak szybko sie kompiluje  :Razz: 

```
     Wed Sep  2 13:02:04 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2

       merge time: 31 minutes and 38 seconds.
```

tylko ze mam tam gcj i inne wynalazki  :Wink: 

Szkoda ze zdecydowales sie na debiana... W sumie ciekaw jestem dlaczego akurat debian i skoro chcesz przygod, to dlaczego nie wybrales np slackware?  :Smile: 

----------

## dziadu

On chyba sobie Drwi(sz) z nas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pryka

Powodzenia z Debiankiem  :Smile:  sam też kiedyś go używałem, dokładnie Sida

Drwisz a nie lepiej postawić na Archa?

Belliash im nowsza wersja gcc tym dłużej się kompiluje xD a przynajmniej ja tak mam  :Razz: 

```
Tue Jun 23 18:04:55 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2

       merge time: 30 minutes and 52 seconds.

     Fri Jul  3 18:26:33 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2

       merge time: 33 minutes.

     Sat Aug  8 19:25:49 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4

       merge time: 41 minutes and 38 seconds.

     Fri Aug 14 19:08:28 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.1

       merge time: 58 minutes and 28 seconds.
```

----------

## Drwisz

Łe... no nie drwię sobie. Ale raz, że mój komputer to dziadek oparty na athlonie 64 jedno rdzeniowym. Dwa: naprawdę udało mi się postawić system kompletny i skonfigurowany w ciągu 10 minut. Następne kilka to tylko uzupełnianie braków. Razem ze 20 minut. W sumie najbardziej wyrafinowany (i użyteczny dla mojej połowy  :Smile:  ) pulpit oferuje mi kde-3.5.X, jakoś 4.X nie przypadło nam do gustu. No i wszystko działa. Jest troszkę topornych rozwiązań (Instalacja własnego jądra to jakiś dziwoląg), ale ogólnie nie ma co narzekać. Jak znam życie za jakiś czas coś mnie podkusi i zacznę kombinować, a potem będę klnąc, instalował Gentoo. Ale na razie to jest optimum. Co do przygód, to mam na głowie dom do remontu, małego urwisa i tylko kozy mi do szczęścia brakuje  :Twisted Evil:  Czas Jakim dysponuję, to godzinka wieczorem i rano. Troszkę mało jak chce się coś popsuć. Ot i cała tajemnica. 

P.S.: Slackware i inne odpadają to kde4 grrry....

----------

## Poe

dziadek na 64 bitowym athlonie  :Very Happy:  u mnie w domu jeszcze jest pcet, którego młodszy brat używa, na którym ja zaczynałem z mandrake 9.1, pld 1.0 i z gentoo 2004.1 ze stage1 i działało cudownie, bez żadnego ponownego stawiania przez ponad 2 lata, dopóki laptopa nie kupiłem, a pc ma celerona 2.0 128kb cache, 384ram i gf2 mx440 64mb  :Wink:  więc ty mi tu o dziadkach nie opowiadaj na 64-bitach. 

ale chyba rozumiem Twoje, hm, rozczarowanie dzisiejszym stanem Gentoo i chyba co nieco społeczności (nie chcę nikogo tu urazić!) Sam ostatnio zastanawiam się nad tutejszą przyszłością. Nie, żebym mial odchodzić, czy już rezygnować z moderowania, ale brakuje mi tego klimatu, jaki tu panował, te 4-5 lat temu. bardzo mocno. żywiołowych, długich, sensownych dyskusji. teraz wiele rzeczy sprowadza się tylko do napominania nowych userów, żeby przeczytali ostanią linijkę błędu zaznaczoną na czerwono w ich bashu. szybkie rzucenie 'acha. działa', ewentualne dodanei solvedu i człowiek przepada, dopóki znów coś mu nie wyskoczy i nie będzie potrafił do googla tego skopiować. wygląda to tak, że nowi użytkownicy rzucają się na gentoo, jak na paszteciki, a trafiają na powoli próchniejący kamień, w który kiedyś był wbity słynny, świetlny miecz, ale ktoś go już zabrał. stagnacja. juz z resztą jakis czas temu był poruszany ten temat, o tym, gdzie gentoo podąża i czy to nie jest równia pochyła. 

pozdrawiam i miło było, że byłeś  :Wink: 

----------

## Drwisz

Poe, ja lubię czasem poeksperymentować, W ten właśnie sposób zdobywam wiedzę. Raz zainstalowany system przetrwa tylko do pierwszego grzebania  :Smile: . Potem zmiany są nieodwracalne. Co do Gentoo, upadek zaczął się w momencie odejścia założyciela. Gentoo nabrało rozpędu, dołączono potężną liczbę nowych potrzebnych programów i gdy opadł zapał zabrakło ludzi do opieki nad wieloma pakietami (słynna opieka nad kadu). W tym czasie powstają forki gentoo oraz rezygnują ci którzy dostają się do pracy przy innych dystrybucjach co daje odpływ ludzi. Stan dystrybucji określają dobrze postępy prac przy nakładkach na portage. Jak dla mnie, by uratować dystrybucję, należy: zmniejszyć liczbę pakietów do stanu gdy wszystkie uzyskają opiekunów. Trzy razy walnąć się w czoło zanim jakiś pakiet wejdzie do dystrybucji. To powinno zatrzymać entropię i pozwolić na rozwój. Resztę która zostanie usunięta z głównego drzewa zostawić do rozwoju przez użytkowników. Ktoś komu zależy na rozwoju jakiegoś pakietu lepiej to zrobi od narzuconego opiekuna.A jeśli taki dodatek zostanie osierocony, nie zmieni liczby opiekunów głównego drzewa. No i brakuje właściwego marketingu znakami handlowymi. Brakuje czapek, koszulek i pierdół które spajają społeczność przez otagowanie. 

Piszę o pakietach dla uproszczenia, w rozumieniu program plus zależności. Do takiego skojarzenia doprowadził mnie ostatnio jakiś program który wprowadził znane z innych dystrybucji piekło zależności, co świadczy o utracie spójności przez dystrybucję

----------

## Raku

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Jak dla mnie, by uratować dystrybucję, należy: zmniejszyć liczbę pakietów do stanu gdy wszystkie uzyskają opiekunów. Trzy razy walnąć się w czoło zanim jakiś pakiet wejdzie do dystrybucji. To powinno zatrzymać entropię i pozwolić na rozwój. Resztę która zostanie usunięta z głównego drzewa zostawić do rozwoju przez użytkowników. Ktoś komu zależy na rozwoju jakiegoś pakietu lepiej to zrobi od narzuconego opiekuna.A jeśli taki dodatek zostanie osierocony, nie zmieni liczby opiekunów głównego drzewa. 

 

Ale takie coś już wynaleziono  :Smile:  Nazywa się Archlinux.

----------

## SlashBeast

No i sie zaczelo.

----------

## Poe

przesiądę się na playstation.

----------

## Garrappachc

Na amigę  :Razz: 

Swoją drogą, debian nie ma "tego czegoś", co ma gentoo. Wpisywanie aptitude jest koszmarnie niewygodne, za to emerge idzie bezbłędnie  :Razz:  Poza tym, debian jest ze wszech miar obeznany, nie ma z nim żadnej przygody, przyjemności z używania go, a przede wszystkim - z kompilacji  :Razz: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Jak dla mnie, by uratować dystrybucję, należy: zmniejszyć liczbę pakietów do stanu gdy wszystkie uzyskają opiekunów. Trzy razy walnąć się w czoło zanim jakiś pakiet wejdzie do dystrybucji. To powinno zatrzymać entropię i pozwolić na rozwój. Resztę która zostanie usunięta z głównego drzewa zostawić do rozwoju przez użytkowników. Ktoś komu zależy na rozwoju jakiegoś pakietu lepiej to zrobi od narzuconego opiekuna.A jeśli taki dodatek zostanie osierocony, nie zmieni liczby opiekunów głównego drzewa. 

 

Przecież wiele rzeczy już „wyszło” z portage. KDE wczesniej trafia najpierw do overlaya kde-testing, QT do qting-edge itd. ekg2 wyleciało z portage (w końcu) i szybko trafiło do sunrise — i rozwija to ktoś, kto się tym interesuje. Stable jest zdecydowanie bardziej stable niż kiedyś… dziwne jakieś te narzekania. (;

----------

## Arfrever

 *Poe wrote:*   

> stagnacja.

 

Osobiście zauważam istnienie postępu...

Przykładowo w poprzednim miesiącu dodano możliwość instalacji modułów Pythonu dla wielu wersji Pythonu jednocześnie. Obecnie dotyczy to ponad 130 pakietów.

----------

## Raku

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Na amigę 
> 
> Swoją drogą, debian nie ma "tego czegoś", co ma gentoo. Wpisywanie aptitude jest koszmarnie niewygodne, za to emerge idzie bezbłędnie  P

 

to może:

```
allias emerge='aptitude install'
```

albo jakiś bardziej zaawansowany skrypt w bashu?  :Wink: 

----------

## Drwisz

Zaraza. Przecież napisałem, że powodem jest czas. W ciągu dwudziestu minut jestem w stanie z Debianem zrobić prawie wszystko. Opieka nad Gentoo zajmowała mi dużo więcej czasu.  Piszę to po raz trzeci. Reszta to obserwacje na temat stanu dystrybucji. Gdybym miał narzekać zaczął bym utyskiwać na forum. Możecie zastanowić się nad tym jak ktoś widzi stan dystrybucji, lub powiesić na gwoździu   :Twisted Evil:  . Napisałem też, że pewnie wrócę tylko muszę uporządkować najważniejsze sprawy życiowe. 

Garrappachc: wolę 

```
apt-get install
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## Pryka

Tyle, że apt-install nie pamięta zależności  :Razz:  i jak będziesz chciał usunąć to niestety one zostaną...

----------

## Garrappachc

Poza tym, apt-get jest takie... ubuntowskie...

----------

## soban_

Ja osobiscie uzywalem debiana dlugi czas, uwazam ze jedyna przewaga tego systemu nad gentoo jest szybkosc instalacji paczek. Jednak uwazam ze kazdy uzytkownik powinien wybierac system wg wlasnego uznania. Dlatego staram sie unikac wypowiedzi windows vs linux, zwlaszcza dla programistow. Bo ku mojemu wielkiemu zaskoczeniu, najlepszych programistow jakich znam to wlasnie uzywaja windy ;P. Dlatego ze nie maja czas skupiac sie na systemie. Uwazam osobscie ze wybrales druga najlepsza dystrybucje po Gentoo  :Wink:  a moze na rowni z nia?  :Wink: 

----------

## kacper

U mnie podobnie jak u kolegi z pierwszego postu, zadecydował brak czasu i na notku postawiłem Debiania. Na stacjonarnym dalej mam Gentoo i raczej tam pewnie zostanie do pierwszej grubszej wymiany sprzętu, lub do przekazanie tego komputera rodzinie. Niestety, ale ostatnio się mocno zirytowałem jak nie chciały mi się skompilować dwie aplikacje których na gwałt potrzebowałem (dia i jak dobrze pamiętam - freenx), ale takie życie  :Wink: 

----------

## quosek

niestety, ale coraz wiecej osob opuszcza gentoo, zas na nasze miejsce prawie nikt nie wchodzi .....

ja mimo, iz regularnie przegladam forum niestety nie mam juz czasu i cierpliwosci na gentoo - mimo, iz nadal uwazam, je za najlepiej zrobiona dystrybucje. czemu ? glownie z powodow, dla ktorych gentoo ma duza przewage nad innymi dystrybucjami - reczna kompilacja. na codzien uzywam 3 kompow:

- sluzobowego - z windowsem (i nie ma bata, by tam uzywac linuxa)

- domowego (na ktorym glownie pracuje zona - instaluje ona duzo smieci typu gry/programy jednorazewego uzytku [ktore chce od zaraz], niestety, ale (k)ubuntu sama obsluzy, gentoo ja musialem jej konfigurowac)

- serwerek oparty na atomie (ma byc aktualny, bo swiadczy duza ilosc uslug, nie mam zbednie obciazac i tak minimalnych mocy przerobowych)

a wiec nie ma miejsca na gentoo.

ale moze jak bede mial wiecej czasu, moze wroce .....

----------

## rofro

Zgodzę się co do wywalenia pakietów które nie mają opiekunów. Tak jak ostatnie czyszczenie gałęzi staging w linuxie. Flameeyes zdaje się robi dużo dobrego w gentoo, ale takich jak nie ma wielu i trzeba odchudzić drzewo.

A jeśli chodzi o dystrybucję podobną do gentoo, z której są wywalane pakiety bez opiekunów to polecam exherbo. Ostatnio wypadły nawet źródła do kernela. Jedyny znany mi Linux bez Linuxa.

I dostajesz bana na #exherbo jeśli zadajesz pytania oczywiste. To by się spodobało jedenmu osobnikowi, który tu narzeka na noobów.

Na kanale #exherbo dostaniesz nawet opieprz jak wrzucisz skrypt automatyzujący migrację na inny format pakietów. Inne podejście, żeby gromadzić wokół dystrybucji kontrybutorów na pewnym poziomie, a nie niańczenie noobów.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *rofro wrote:*   

> I dostajesz bana na #exherbo jeśli zadajesz pytania oczywiste. To by się spodobało jedenmu osobnikowi, który tu narzeka na noobów.
> 
> Na kanale #exherbo dostaniesz nawet opieprz jak wrzucisz skrypt automatyzujący migrację na inny format pakietów. Inne podejście, żeby gromadzić wokół dystrybucji kontrybutorów na pewnym poziomie, a nie niańczenie noobów.

  Smieszne. Taka juz jest spolecznosc paludisa i okolo-paludisowa (exherbo uzywa paludisa jako jedyny sluszny manager pakietow, afaik), na zadane pytanie zmiast odpowiedzi ban na kanale, sam founder exherbo jest bardzo 'charakterystyczny'.

----------

## rofro

Myślę że to rozsądne podejście z tyn wurzucaniem noobów. A jakie inne widzisz rozwiązanie na zalew noobów nie umiejących czytać dokimentacji, zadawających pytania na które już były odpowiedzi?

----------

## BeteNoire

Rofro,

Wrzucanie im podstawowych linków/sugestii i olewanie, gdy nie umieją z tego skorzystać??

No chyba, że chcesz stworzyć sektę użytkowników dystrybucji - wtedy sobie banuj nowych i kiście się tam w swoim sosie z resztą pro-użytkowników.

Drwisz, stawiasz system Debiana w 20 minut - a ile razy w roku to robisz? Bo moje Gentoo postawione raz kilka lat temu działają do tej pory, a 'opieka' nad nimi jest prostsza niż dochodzenie czemu Debian kolegi 'panikuje' po updacie.

----------

## Crenshaw

Nie lubie sie rozpisywac wiec:

BeteNoire++

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Drwisz, stawiasz system Debiana w 20 minut - a ile razy w roku to robisz?.

 

odpowiem ja - jak to jest u mnie. Około kilkadziesiąt razy do roku się trafia. Czasami kilkanaście razy dziennie się trafi.

A Debiana stawiam w ok. 5 minut - poprzez pobieranie instalatora przez sieć na maszynę wirtualną + odpowiednio skonfigurowany preseed (system automatycznej instalacji). Całość prawie bezobsługowa. W te 5 minut zaliczam:

- zabootowanie maszyny wirtualnej (bo głównie na VM operuję), instalację systemu podstawowego z jednoczesną aktualizacją 

- instalacja kilku dodatkowych pakietów, które zawsze instaluję w systemie (lub specyficznych dla systemu, wszystko z preseed oczywiście)

- konfiguracja systemu podstawowego (założenie i konfiguracja kont administratorów, konfiguracja usług, wszystko ze skryptu post-preseed).

"Ręczna" instalacja Debiana (czyli instalator w trybie interaktywnym, z ręcznym partycjonowaniem (soft raid, LVM, ok. 7 partycji) - zajmuje poniżej 10 minut. Ale robię to już niemal automatycznie - zanim się dane menu do końca wyświetli, już mam wybraną właściwą opcję i wciśnięty enter  :Wink: 

----------

## rofro

 *rofro wrote:*   

> Myślę że to rozsądne podejście z tyn wurzucaniem noobów. A jakie inne widzisz rozwiązanie na zalew noobów nie umiejących czytać dokimentacji, zadawających pytania na które już były odpowiedzi?

 

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Rofro,
> 
> Wrzucanie im podstawowych linków/sugestii i olewanie, gdy nie umieją z tego skorzystać??
> 
> No chyba, że chcesz stworzyć sektę użytkowników dystrybucji - wtedy sobie banuj nowych i kiście się tam w swoim sosie z resztą pro-użytkowników.

 

źle mnie zrozumiałeś. To rozsądne podejście w ich przypadku w tym co chcą zrobić i kogo skupić wokół siebie. A jest wiele różnych dróg. Ja nie gloryfikuję ich podejścia tylko obserwuję, jedmo mi się podoba a drugie nie.

----------

## Belliash

"To forum zaczelo calkowicie spadac na psy... Tak bardzo, ze podajesz rozwiazanie na tacy a mimo to autor nie jest w stanie tego wykorzystac...watek, ktorego wiele osob by w ogole nie zalozylo jest walkowany tygodniami na forum... A jak pojawi sie jakis konkretniejszy problem, to wtedy wszyscy albo strzelaja na oslep w okol, albo pozostawiaja temat bez odpowiedzi... Mija rok i temat zostaje odswiezony - zaczyna sie nowa dyskusja, tylko ze autor juz dawno albo rozmawial problem albo zmienil dystrybucje..."

Nie zamierzam takze tolerowac takich wypowiedzi, jak np ten: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6020659.html#6020659 choc pewnie czesc z Was uzna to za zwykle czepialstwo...

Z mojej strony dodam tylko tyle iz problem pozostanie... Moderatorzy nie sa w stanie wymusic na nikim aby dodal [SOLVED] do tematu, tym bardziej nie uda sie pomysl z wiki, z ktorym zdarzylem sie zapoznac. Banowac czy nie banowac? Konto mozna zawsze nowe zalozyc, napisac kolejny temat i tak mozna sobie robic na zlosc... Najprosciej wedlug mnie bylo by stworzenie dzialu Kosz, gdzie  ladowaly by wszystkie powielajace sie i idiotyczne posty, a nastepnie bylyby automatycznie usuwane po np 7 dniach...nie odpowiadanie na nie tez bylo by wedlug mnie lepszym rozwiazaniem - ale gdy zaproponowalem takie rozwiazanie to nikt nie chcial mnie sluchac czy dyskutowac - kazdy udawal ze problemu nie ma.

Uwazam, iz to forum nie jest miejscem dla mnie - przykro mi to stwierdzic ale nie czuje sie tutaj mile widziany i takze postanowilem opuscic polskie Gentoo Community, mimo iz z dystrybucji nie rezygnuje. Tez jestem tylko czlowiekiem, w moim odczuciu jednym z bardziej aktywnych tutaj w ostatnim czasie. Jak pewnie nie jeden z Was zauwazyl - czasami wypowiadam sie w watkach jako jedyny - nikt inny oprocz mnie i autora nie bierze udzialu w dyskusji... Zawsze staralem sie pomagac, ale po kilku godzinach zagladania na forum, mam juz serdecznie dosyc czytania w kolko o tym samym, badz co gorsze odbierania atakow na moja skromna osobe. Komputera uzywam do pracy, co nie znaczy ze nie moge co jakis czas odswiezyc strony i napisac posta... Nawet jezeli nic nie wnosi do tematu - bo wiele osob uwaza ze "SZUKAJ!" nie wnosi nic... A odpowiedz jest na tym samym forum 2 strony dalej... To sie robi tak samo irytujace jak codzienna instalacja systemu Windows... Moge miec niestety jedynie nadzieje, ze w moje miejsce na forum nie pojawi sie kolejna osoba, nie umiejaca czytac ze zrozumieniem.

Chcialem wszystkim bardzo goraco podziekowac - sam nie raz potrzebowalem pomocy, czy wsparcia... Czy to z braku czasu, czy z braku doswiadczenia. Nie raz mi pomagaliscie i nie raz wspolnymi silami rozwiazywalismy problemy - za to chcialem Wam podziekowac, bo to glownie dzieki Wam, wielu rzeczy sie nauczylem. I z tego miejsca chcialem Wam takze zyczyc wytrwalosci i jak najmniej problemow z Gentoo Linux  :Smile: 

P.S. rofro, zrozumialem, ze miales mnie na mysli... Coz, trudno ze tak uwazasz... Masz prawo do wlasnego zdania... Tak samo jak ja - i nadal uwazam ze nie potrzebnie odswiezales stary temat - i tak nikt z tego nie skorzysta - bo nikt tutaj nie szuka... Prawda jest taka ze kazdemu wygodniej jest zalozyc nowy watek, zamiast poszukac - do takiego podejscia zmuszaja mnie realia tego forum. Nadal uwazam tego posta za postcount++ i patrzac z perspektywy czasu, moge Cie zapewnic ze zachowalbym sie dzis identycznie...

----------

## sza_ry

"Uderz w stół..."

Np. Skąd pomysł że "nikt tutaj nie szuka..."? Masz statystyki wyszukiwania?

Jak coś znajdę to się przecież nie wypowiadam.

Nie jest idealnie, ale jak na razie nie znalazłem lepszego systemu do pracy.

----------

## rofro

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Moderatorzy nie sa w stanie wymusic na nikim aby dodal [SOLVED] do tematu, tym bardziej nie uda sie pomysl z wiki, z ktorym zdarzylem sie zapoznac. Banowac czy nie banowac? Konto mozna zawsze nowe zalozyc, napisac kolejny temat i tak mozna sobie robic na zlosc... Najprosciej wedlug mnie bylo by stworzenie dzialu Kosz, gdzie  ladowaly by wszystkie powielajace sie i idiotyczne posty, a nastepnie bylyby automatycznie usuwane po np 7 dniach...nie odpowiadanie na nie tez bylo by wedlug mnie lepszym rozwiazaniem

 

Ja to widzę tak:

1. Ktoś zadaje pytanie. Dołącza informacje czy dodał post na wiki (na razie bez solved)

2. Jak nie dodał to patrz apel punkt ...

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Uwazam, iz to forum nie jest miejscem dla mnie - przykro mi to stwierdzic ale nie czuje sie tutaj mile widziany i takze postanowilem opuscic polskie Gentoo Community, mimo iz z dystrybucji nie rezygnuje.

 

Moim zdaniem za bardzo emocjonalnie podchodzisz do gentoo community. Nie musisz porzucać gentoo community. Po prostu nie odpowiadaj noobom, pomyśl jak uporządkować to systemowo.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> P.S. rofro, zrozumialem, ze miales mnie na mysli... Coz, trudno ze tak uwazasz... Masz prawo do wlasnego zdania... Tak samo jak ja - i nadal uwazam ze nie potrzebnie odswiezales stary temat - i tak nikt z tego nie skorzysta - bo nikt tutaj nie szuka... Prawda jest taka ze kazdemu wygodniej jest zalozyc nowy watek, zamiast poszukac - do takiego podejscia zmuszaja mnie realia tego forum. Nadal uwazam tego posta za postcount++ i patrzac z perspektywy czasu, moge Cie zapewnic ze zachowalbym sie dzis identycznie...

 

Mi nie zależy na postcount++. Po tylu latach mam mało postów. Wypowiadam się tam gdzie coś aktualnie robiłem. I nadal nie rozumiem czemu Cię wkurzyło że odpowiedziałem pod starym tematem. W temacie było solved, a problem nowy się pojawił. Ja szukam na forum, inni może też.

----------

## Zwierzak

Dla osób które przenoszą się na Debiana jedna informacja — wrócicie do Gentoo. Sam przez rok siedziałem na Debianie, ale w ostatni weekend ponownie zainstalowałem sobie Gentoo. Nie ma to jak moc przyzwyczajenia, która wytrzymała ponad rok.

----------

## Drwisz

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Dla osób które przenoszą się na Debiana jedna informacja — wrócicie do Gentoo. Sam przez rok siedziałem na Debianie, ale w ostatni weekend ponownie zainstalowałem sobie Gentoo. Nie ma to jak moc przyzwyczajenia, która wytrzymała ponad rok.

 

Ale ja biorę taką ewentualność pod uwagę tylko, że nie teraz. O czym zresztą pisałem już co najmniej raz  :Confused:  Czytać ze zrozumieniem   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## soban_

Ja uwazam ze spolecznosc Gentoo mimo wszystko scisle trzyma jakis wyzszy poziom. Co by nie mowic o Belliashu mimo ze nie raz sie z nim scinalem to zazwyczaj ma troche racji. Przyklad przewagi chociazby forum Gentoo? zalozylem watek http://debian.linux.pl/viewtopic.php?t=17278 - o ATI ten sam watek https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794102.html - forum Gentoo, jaka roznica? Chociazby w checi pomocy. Gdzie ludzie na Debianie skupiaja sie na takich rzeczach jak : http://debian.linux.pl/viewtopic.php?p=108582&sid=ee465d7c2d84c85f58c610455ff267c0#108582 zamiast pomagac w problemach ( tutaj chcialbym z goraca prosba zwrocic sie do Administratorow - o nie usuwanie linkow) dlaczego? Bo chcialbym aby wszyscy mogli sobie porownac. Jesli jednak uwazacie ze lamie zasady na forum to sam wyedytuje posta i napisze: odpowiedzi na Debianie o ATI = 0 na Gentoo duzo wiecej. Co do wyboru Debiana/Gentoo to ja znalazlem zloty srodek - na laptopie uzywam Debiana, na PC Gentoo (amd64) i nie widze problemow  :Wink: . Czasami tez przy upgradzie systemu (mowa o Debianie) czy apt-get install dostaje cos takiego ..."otrzymana odpowiedź: 500 users (the maximum) are already logged in, sorry..." potem oczywiscie nie udalo sie sciagnac paczek i trzeba poczekac az sie miejsce zwolni  :Razz:  - mowie oczywiscie o repozytorium SID z logowaniem. Tak to tylko jedna przewage zauwazam zdecydowana szybsza instalacja paczek ( kosztem wydajnosci - gdzie czesc osob powie ze to wada bo nie ma flag ). Osobiscie zainstalowalem tez swojemu dziadkowi Gentoo, zastanwiam sie co jeszcze z architektury 64-bitowej (linuxowej pomijajac debiana/gentoo) moge zainstalowac u taty na komputerze - tez chce wspierac dziadka komputer przez distcc za pomoca taty komputera. Dlaczego tak rozne dystrybucje chce instalowac? Bo chce miec jakies realne porownanie + umiejetnosc administratorowania roznych dystrybucji. Co ciekawsze ostatnio z duma moge powiedziec ze dziadek przestal wlaczac windowsa 7 ktorego ma w grubie do wyboru. Stwierdzil tylko ze to kwestia przyzwyczajenia - uwazam wiec ze kazdy moze sie przekonac do danej dystrybucji czy systemu jak ktos narzeka na kompilacje w Gentoo to przeciez nie musi az tak czesto robic emerge --sync && emerge -uDN world... I sam to stwierdzilem ostatnio na wlasnej skorze - zrobilem upgrade po miesiacu ( z powodu braku internetu) i o dziwo obeszlo sie bez bledow podczas kompilacji. Gdzie jak robilem co 2 dzien zwyczajny upgrade calego systemu to tak raz w tygodniu mialem jakies powazne problemy, musze tez podkreslic ze w maku mam wpis: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64".

----------

## jodri

Ostatnio bylem zmuszony do reinstalacji systemu. Wpadlem na pomysl, przy tej okazji, aby postawic Archa zamiast Gentoo. Zainstalowalem sobie, nie powiem poszlo bez problemow, ale trzeba bylo jeszcze wszystko poustawiac. Jeden z forumowiczow Archa napisal, iz ustawienie wszystkiego zajelo mu 2 - 3 dni. Dalem sobie wiec spokoj i wrocilem na Gentoo, kompilacja systemu lacznie z ustawieniem zajela mi 1 dzien  :Smile:  Systemik smiga i o to chodzi. Tym niemniej Arch mi sie podoba i mam dla niego spory szacunek. Forum Gentoo osobiscie mi sie bardziej odpowiada, jakos wiecej sie dzieje.  Uzytkownik Raku tez zaglada, choc sie przesiadl na Archa, zagladaj wiec tu od czasu do czasu. Mimo wszystko i tak zostajesz w wielkiej linuxowej rodzinie  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Co ciekawsze ostatnio z duma moge powiedziec ze dziadek przestal wlaczac windowsa 7 ktorego ma w grubie do wyboru. Stwierdzil tylko ze to kwestia przyzwyczajenia - uwazam wiec ze kazdy moze sie przekonac do danej dystrybucji czy systemu

 

To nie zawsze jest przyzwyczajanie. Niektórym nie pasuje coś i już  :Wink:  W linuxie jest ten plus że są menadżery okien, i są środowiska gaficzne. Ja na codzień używam fluxboxa, i jak niedawno zrobiłem upgrade i właczyłem kde-4.3 to chwilowo doznałem wstrząsu.

Upgrady robie bardzo sporadycznie, nie miałbym teraz nawet czasu na zmiane dystrybucji. Uważam że wole mieć mniej działających rzeczy, niż kupe wynalazków z którymi nie wiadomo o co chodzi.

----------

## soban_

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Co ciekawsze ostatnio z duma moge powiedziec ze dziadek przestal wlaczac windowsa 7 ktorego ma w grubie do wyboru. Stwierdzil tylko ze to kwestia przyzwyczajenia - uwazam wiec ze kazdy moze sie przekonac do danej dystrybucji czy systemu 
> 
> To nie zawsze jest przyzwyczajanie. Niektórym nie pasuje coś i już  W linuxie jest ten plus że są menadżery okien, i są środowiska gaficzne. Ja na codzień używam fluxboxa, i jak niedawno zrobiłem upgrade i właczyłem kde-4.3 to chwilowo doznałem wstrząsu.
> 
> Upgrady robie bardzo sporadycznie, nie miałbym teraz nawet czasu na zmiane dystrybucji. Uważam że wole mieć mniej działających rzeczy, niż kupe wynalazków z którymi nie wiadomo o co chodzi.

 

Zgodze sie tylko ja zawsze mam problem z pogodzeniem bo np kaffeina lubie z kde, zas z gnoma inny program. Rozwiazalm to instalujac wiekszosc srodowisk graficznych (kde, gnome, xfce4, awesome, fluxbox itp). Jak cos mi zatrybi i chce raptownie uzyc gnoma to po prostu to robie. Na tyle mam dobry sprzet ze przy systematycznym upgradowanie systemu nie denerwuje mnie instalowanie nowych paczek - bo moge np pokazac znajomym jakie sa srodowiska graficzne + np z compizem jak dzialaja i taka osoba moze osobiscie podjac decyzje. Osobiscie bardzo lubie xfce4 - ktorego uzywam u dziadka na komputerze i na swoim lapktopie - debianie. Na glownym pc (gdzie mam wiekszosc srodowisk graficznych) uzywam kde-4.3 zeby sie nie zasiedziec na jednym srodowisku to czasami zmieniam + virtualbox odpalony z windowsem 7 na jednej ze scian kostki. U taty chyba zainstaluje slackware (64-bitowe) z kde. Wczesniej bylo zainstalowane na nim Gentoo - jednak zdecydowalem ze chce jeszcze sprobowac innej dystrybucji. Mocno zastanwialem sie nad Arch'em jednak chyba nie ma 64-bitowej wersji? - Jesli jest to prosze mnie poprawic.

----------

## jodri

Jest 64-bitowa wersja Archa i działa dobrze. Niedawno instalowałem i byłem zadowolony.

----------

## soban_

A no faktycznie jest, wiec mozliwe ze Arch'a zainstaluje jesli slackware sie nie sprawdzi. Ewentualnie jak Gentoo przestanie sie sprawdzac u dziadka (ze wzgledu na czas kompilacji celeronem 2,5Ghz) to jemu postawie Arch'a. Oczywiscie na swoim PC nie zrezygnuje z Gentoo.

No i tak jak powiedzialem, ojcu postawilem slackware (z kde-4.3) - osobiscie uwazam ze jest to calkiem fajna dystrybucja, jednak naprawde bardzo pozytywnie przebiegl proces instalacji arch'a(xfce4) - ktore zainstalowlem dziadkowi, jednak emerge na tak slabym procesorze przy upgardzie po miesiacu dawal jakies 3 dni kompilacji na co czasu nie mialem  :Razz:  (paczka qt-webkit kompilowala sie ~3-4h). Spodobal mi sie sposob instalowania paczek za pomoca pacman'a, jednak sam na swoim PC zostawiam Gentoo(z wieloma srodowiskami graficznymi), a na laptopie debiana(tutaj zastanawiam sie nad zmiana xfce4 na gnoma - ale to wyjdzie w praniu, bo chce tez uzywac wiele roznych srodowisk graficznych).

----------

## rofro

Czas kompilacji może się niedługo na distrach źródłowych znacząco skrócić. Więc nawet ten celeron to pociągnie. A może gdy do kompilacji będzie używany llvm. już jedna osoba całe exherbo przebudowała przy pomocy llvm. Do gentoo też to powinno zawitać.

----------

## soban_

 *rofro wrote:*   

> Czas kompilacji może się niedługo na distrach źródłowych znacząco skrócić. Więc nawet ten celeron to pociągnie. A może gdy do kompilacji będzie używany llvm. już jedna osoba całe exherbo przebudowała przy pomocy llvm. Do gentoo też to powinno zawitać.

 

Hm ale to juz w wakacje bo studiuje dziennie ~250km od domu wiec dzialam tam przez ssh, ewentualnie zdalny pulpit. Bo bym musial backup tego Gentoo przywrocic, to jest masakrycznie wolny procek z malym cachem - zeby nie moc skompilowac 200 paczek przez 3 dni chodzac 24h/dobe to jakies przegiecie  :Razz:  nie mowiac juz ze czasami trzeba wykopac jakas paczke przez zaleznosci (np blokujace) - potem moze sie okazac ze nie potrzebnie sie wywalilo i znowu czekanie... Ostatnio doszedlem do wniosku ze Gentoo sie nie nadaje na bardzo wolne sprzet - jesli sie chce czesto aktualizacje robic (bywaly sytulacje ze jak bardzo uzywal procka to ssh padalo na jakis czas). Oczywiscie mozna zrobic tutaj awesome (lub inne lekkie srodowisko graficzne) + minimalna ilosc paczek, ale czy ma sens robic cos takiego dla emeryta ktory obok ma pieknie wygladajacego windowsa? Kiedys obilo mi sie o uszy ze istnieje jakas alternatywa Gentoo z paczkami binarnymi, moze ktos cos slyszal o tym?

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> A no faktycznie jest, wiec mozliwe ze Arch'a zainstaluje jesli slackware sie nie sprawdzi. Ewentualnie jak Gentoo przestanie sie sprawdzac u dziadka (ze wzgledu na czas kompilacji celeronem 2,5Ghz) to jemu postawie Arch'a. Oczywiscie na swoim PC nie zrezygnuje z Gentoo.
> 
> No i tak jak powiedzialem, ojcu postawilem slackware (z kde-4.3) - osobiscie uwazam ze jest to calkiem fajna dystrybucja, jednak naprawde bardzo pozytywnie przebiegl proces instalacji arch'a(xfce4) - ktore zainstalowlem dziadkowi, jednak emerge na tak slabym procesorze przy upgardzie po miesiacu dawal jakies 3 dni kompilacji na co czasu nie mialem  (paczka qt-webkit kompilowala sie ~3-4h). Spodobal mi sie sposob instalowania paczek za pomoca pacman'a, jednak sam na swoim PC zostawiam Gentoo(z wieloma srodowiskami graficznymi), a na laptopie debiana(tutaj zastanawiam sie nad zmiana xfce4 na gnoma - ale to wyjdzie w praniu, bo chce tez uzywac wiele roznych srodowisk graficznych).

 

srutututu

na athlonie 2300+ (1,6 GHz) smiagam w pracy jakoś większych problemów z updatami nie mam jedynie update kde trwa całą nockę (nie kompiluje openoffica). Jak masz flag nawrzucane to się nie dziw że masz problem z updatami.

----------

## soban_

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   A no faktycznie jest, wiec mozliwe ze Arch'a zainstaluje jesli slackware sie nie sprawdzi. Ewentualnie jak Gentoo przestanie sie sprawdzac u dziadka (ze wzgledu na czas kompilacji celeronem 2,5Ghz) to jemu postawie Arch'a. Oczywiscie na swoim PC nie zrezygnuje z Gentoo.
> 
> No i tak jak powiedzialem, ojcu postawilem slackware (z kde-4.3) - osobiscie uwazam ze jest to calkiem fajna dystrybucja, jednak naprawde bardzo pozytywnie przebiegl proces instalacji arch'a(xfce4) - ktore zainstalowlem dziadkowi, jednak emerge na tak slabym procesorze przy upgardzie po miesiacu dawal jakies 3 dni kompilacji na co czasu nie mialem  (paczka qt-webkit kompilowala sie ~3-4h). Spodobal mi sie sposob instalowania paczek za pomoca pacman'a, jednak sam na swoim PC zostawiam Gentoo(z wieloma srodowiskami graficznymi), a na laptopie debiana(tutaj zastanawiam sie nad zmiana xfce4 na gnoma - ale to wyjdzie w praniu, bo chce tez uzywac wiele roznych srodowisk graficznych). 
> 
> srutututu
> ...

 

```
[root@celeron zbigniew]# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 2404.112

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe up pebs bts cid xtpr

bogomips        : 4810.56

clflush size    : 64

power management:
```

U mnie GCC kompilowalo 10-20 minut z tymi samymi flagami, a na tym procku jakies 2h nadal uwazasz ze to sa flagi? Z reszta tutaj czestotliwosc procesora ma malo do gadania, ja tez bez podkrecania mam 2,6 Ghz to ze 2 Duo Core to juz przeciez nie jest wazne? :>

----------

## lsdudi

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Sempron(tm) 2300+

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1582.719

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3166.33

clflush size    : 32

power management: ts
```

flagi misu ... ale USE

```
qlop -tH gcc

gcc: 1 hour, 20 minutes, 10 seconds for 2 merges

```

----------

## soban_

Wiem ze chodzi Ci o USE, ale ja mialem takie same (w tych co dawalem porownania paczek) i jak juz to moglem miec mniej flag bo w zasadzie wzialem make od siebie i odchudzalem flagi.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
     Wed May 27 12:39:28 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2

       merge time: 11 seconds.

     Sun Oct 25 13:59:33 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.2

       merge time: 27 minutes and 52 seconds
```

Roznica, pomijajac wersje, to wlaczona flaga openmp dla 4.4.x.

----------

## n3rd

Naprawdę dziwi mnie całe to rozprawianie o wyższości jednej dystrybucji nad inną. Jestem zdania, że każdy powinien używać tego, co mu akurat najbardziej pasuje a nie traktować gentoo, archlinuksów itp. jak swego rodzaju religii czy wyznania.

@Drwisz

Jeżeli kwestią jest czas, to zobacz to: http://www.sabayonlinux.org/

Dystrybucja bazuje na gentoo z tą różnicą, że instaluje się z gotowych paczek (cały czas pozostaje jednak pod ręką portage). 

Edit: Stronę mają beznadziejną.. więcej jest już na http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabayon_Linux

Osobiście trudno byłoby mi sobie wyobrazić pracę bez gentoo. Bardzo mocno modyfikuję swój system i w gentoo od razu mam pełne środowisko do pracy... i co ważne, działające. Bawiłem się innymi popularnymi dystrybucjami i naprawdę czuje się bardzo wyraźnie, że gentoo jest przeznaczone dla osób, które wiedzą czego chcą i uwielbiają samodzielnie budować własny system.

Jakiś czas temu chciałem zobaczyć w jakim kierunku zmierza reszta świata i instalowałem kilka najbardziej znanych dystrybucji.. Muszę przyznać, że (k)ubuntu, to naprawdę kawał dobrej roboty. Świetna sprawa, jeżeli chce się postawić system kilkoma kliknięciami myszki.. (i z tego systemu właśnie piszę teraz tego posta). Na dłuższą metę człowiek jednak człowiek czuje, że to nie jest to... a różnica jest taka: w gentoo bardzo mocno czuje się, że to system jest dla człowieka.. i że to człowiek o wszystkim decyduje. W np. ubuntu, suse etc., to człowiek jest dla systemu.. ma się do niego dostosować... dostajesz x opcji kliknięcia myszą.. i koniec! Nie ma zbyt wiele miejsca na Twoją własną inwencję czy indywidualność.

Odnośnie portów, to zbyt wiele śmieci już się porobiło. Wydzieliłbym z portage najważniejsze ebuildy (takie portage-base) i ta część portów miałaby jak najlepsze wsparcie. Niepewne ebuildy, gdzie ciągle są problemy z opiekunami czy aktualizacjami wywaliłbym do niezależnych drzew.

Pozdrawiam

daniel

----------

